# Bass question



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this a small mouth?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok thank you


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice one too


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks caught him n a creek


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Where was that, looks kinda like a little crick I know...


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

What's the creek you think it is? Its Buck creek


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope that's not it, the one I was thinking of dosen't even have a name, but it looks very similar to that one.


----------

